# Will be opening a new business soon, (job opportunity)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Well after "MONTHS" of effort, it looks like we will be opening our new business within the next 6-8 weeks! I am lookingto fill 2 shifts (5-6 per shift 7 days a week) with dependable, loyal and fun people. Experience is a plus. Looking for Floor workers, Callers etc.

Must be able to communicate well and have a outgoing and fun attitude. Email me at [email protected] and I'll email you a application. 

Thanks,


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats on the new business,, Jim,,,, now i got another place to drop $$$$,,,,,:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (12/22/2008)*congrats on the new business,, Jim,,,, now i got another place to drop $$$$,,,,,:letsdrink


Joining the older Bingo crowd Kenny. oke


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bingo is for everyone, even kenny, I'll ask the caller to go slow and speak LOUD for Kenny!!!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is it going to be at Jim?

Duhh nevermind I just saw the address! :banghead

Will have to check it out next time we are down


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (12/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Sequoiha (12/22/2008)*congrats on the new business,, Jim,,,, now i got another place to drop $$$$,,,,,:letsdrink
> ...




Well, thats what happens when you turn 50, start mingling with the older folks...

Really JIm, if there is anything I can do to help you, just ask,,,,:usaflag


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

First and final bump.

<U>I will not be accepting any additional applications after the 15th of January</U>. The build out contunies and we should be able to open the doors on or before 15 February!

Thanks for the great response thus far.


----------

